# Ross Evolution



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I've run an animas on my 7wt rig for about 5 months now so I cant report long term survivability, but I love the reel and the drag and slowed down its share of snook heading for mangroves. I dont know part similarity between the reels but it's the step up from my reel so I cant imagine you would have any issues.

I also run a Ross ok my 5 wt trout setup. I bent the reel from carrying it in my backpack while travelling and they fixed it no questions after I dropped it at their hq. 

Anyways, good reels, great company. Hopefully someone can chime in on the evolution for specific info that is actually useful to you! The reel is definitely going on my next 8wt rig.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I don’t have that exact reel but I have a number of other Ross reels. I second Mavdog 32, Excellent reels, excellent customer service. And I have had to use them.

TR


----------



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

No experience with the LTX. I have caught plenty of drag pullers, Spanish Macks, reds and Blues in heavy current with my evo 3 and it did great even with dropping in the surf and sand. 

Love all my Ross reels.


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't have any first hand experience with them, but I have researched them quite a bit in the last couple weeks on multiple forums. Doesn't seem be be much info out there or very many people using them in salt. I was looking at them hard when they went on sale a couple weeks ago, but failed to pull the trigger in time before the sale was over. From what I gathered, they are good reels and super light. The drag is smooth, but it is not as beefy as the Evo R Salt. Should be plenty fine for trout, reds, & average snook. Only thing that I didn't like much about them is to get the spool off, you just pull on it and it pops off. I would have liked to see them put a button release or thumb-turn screw for spool removal. Could be a non-issue, but seems not ideal in my mind.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I have the LTX in 7/8 and I pair it with an Epic 686 glass rod. I got the bigger reel because it's so light and pairs well with the fiberglass rod. I've caught big carp on it so the drag is tested & works fine. That said, I compare it to my Galvan T-8 and the drag is just not that strong. I can set the drag on the Galvan where I can't turn the spool by hand. Not so with the LTX. I'd think twice if you were talking about fish that run long and fast like big bones or albies. For fish that stay in your zipcode, it would be fine. The only other complaint I have is that it's got sharp edges. I think they desinged that in and it looks cool, but I caught my fly line on it some how and it stripped a few inches of the coating off at about 50'. I notice it every time I cast a little distance. Otherwise it's a nice reel. It's narrower than a lot of large arbor reels and I like that.


----------



## Sheepdog5749 (Apr 1, 2019)

That’s some good information Larry. Thank you. Looking to fish trout and reds with it and was thinking of pairing it with a Scott’s Tidal 8wt.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I’ve got an Animas 7/8, and it puts out a TON of drag, and is just as light as the LTX. Although not offered in the same colors, it is a pretty good option, if you need to stop a sub.


----------



## fishnogeek (Feb 6, 2019)

I've fished a 5/6 LTX extensively for carp, and accidentally a few times for redfish when a trip happened and it happened to be the only rod+reel in the car. I run an Animas 7/8 on another rig, too. I'm agreed with whoever said that the drag on the Animas is stronger than the LTX, but both are more than enough for the inshore game. If you're going for something that really runs hard and far and fast, the LTX might not get quite tight enough. But for what you're thinking, it'd be great.


----------



## Sheepdog5749 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ordered the LTX today, matching it to a Scott Tidal.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice, I think you'll like it


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

have 2 or 3 they are fine and light. like em


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I can speak about the company itself as far as longevity goes. What I've done here on microskiff, I've done on several other websites including one own my Fly Fishing magazine that started a great fly fishing forum for years (starting 25yrs ago), then the Florida Forum section of it was eventually bought out by the Florida Sportsman. So tho I've never actually owned a Ross, I knew they catered to trout and salmon guys up north and then had saltwater versions of their reels. 

Back in the day, guiding and even guys who would come to fun fish with me, I've seen many Ross reels come on my boat and I've even fished them during those trips. Also read countless threads on both the reels and the company and aside from some of the older freshwater reels coming out to the salt to play and having some corrosion issues, I've heard no real issues with both the reel nor the company. For me, their older saltwater series we a little on the heavier side and I lean towards other lighter reels. But I'm sure they are making a competitive reel today and have always priced them well under the big boys to win over customers looking into mid price point reels what would at least perform like a mid price point reel or better. Personally, I think the performed better than mid price point, according to what I saw, heard, read and experienced over the years. No they were't an Abel, Tibor, Billy Pate, Islander, etc. But they were good reels. There were some tho that didn't fare so well, like Lamson, Loop and many others others.

Just my observation over the last 25yrs since I was shown the 1st Ross I've ever seen, brought down from up north.

Ted Haas


----------

